# M44



## firewokey (Feb 18, 2008)

I have a M44 that seems to have a lot of play in the cylinder. It rotates back and forth a little and I dont know if this is normal. I did not notice this until sitting in my tree stand last fall. I have only fired about 250 rounds through it so I hope it is not warn out. I really dont want to send it back to taurus. Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well the bad news the timing is going to pots and it needs to be repaired. Taurus warranty work sucks. I would have a local smith look at it and see what he says.Good luck.


----------



## firewokey (Feb 18, 2008)

That is what I get for not spending $130 more for Ruger. How much play can there be until it is not safe to shoot?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well if it splits a cylinder you can have a KABOOM! at anytime. I would not shoot it till I had a good gunsmith look it over. Some revolvers can have what seems to be a lot of play in them but they lock up tight and aligin with the barrel. It may be OK but beings you are wondering about it, it would be wise to have it checked out. Good luck.


----------

